# Stanford University needs educating



## baybee (Jan 24, 2005)

Notice the note at the bottom of this page:

http://newborns.stanford.edu/Gomco.html

"This material was produced by Janelle Aby, MD for educational purposes only.
Reproduction for commercial purposes is prohibited. Utilization and copying
of the materials to improve the care of newborns is encouraged with proper
citation of source."

I wonder how they think it's going to improve a newborn's care to amputate part of his penis. Let's write some letters and tell them what we think.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

There is alot more "information"







: on the site http://newborns.stanford.edu/Circumcision.html


----------



## Nitenites (Jan 23, 2003)

I just clicked on the link directly above. I wish I hadn't.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Isn't this the one that has the doctor calling it a 'pretty penis'...

And it also has a note on the same webpage as the video starts at that says that this doctor is sought out by the faculty of the school when their sons need circumcision???

I've already gone to the site for 2 of the circ videos they have and perused the pictures enough. I don't need the stress today.

Jessica


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nitenites* 
I just clicked on the link directly above. I wish I hadn't.









Oh, but Dr. Greene thinks a freshly circumcised, erect baby-penis looks like a "rosebud".
Ah, well, I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder. [note sarcasm]

It is a horrible picture, isn't it? How can anyone see that and not acknowledge circumcision as sexual mutliation?

Jen


----------



## buckeyedoc (Nov 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pdx.mothernurture* 
Oh, but Dr. Greene thinks a freshly circumcised, erect baby-penis looks like a "rosebud".

I've always thought that was the absolute grossest comment about circumcision I've ever heard. Yeah, it looks like a hemorrhaging, fibrin-oozing raw crusty rosebud!


----------



## momto3boys (May 15, 2003)

Did any of you notice the nice Rolex the good Dr is wearing?


----------



## baybee (Jan 24, 2005)

I have an unreasonable request: would someone take on the task of finding
out the snail mail address, fax # and email # for these mothacuttas so that I can then send it to all my lists, too, and we'll sic the intactivist-writing-machine on Stanford. Just don't have time to do it myself today. thanks


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

I watched the Gomco video. His penis WAS perfect! Then he was sexually assaulted and his penis permanently mutilated.


----------



## Revamp (May 12, 2006)

Surely the fact that they have videos of the whole gory process is a good thing?


----------



## Daisyuk (May 15, 2005)

I agree, no-one could even remotely claim that that site is anti-circ. _They_ clearly think those videos are ok.

I can't bring myself to watch. The still pics are enough for me, makes me feel queasy - how anyone can look at that and think it's ok to do that to their child is completely outside my comprehension.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

The photo they use for circumcision is just nauseating.

Stanford University School of Medicine
300 Pasteur Drive
Stanford, CA 94305
(650) 723-4000

I'm not sure who the best contact person would be?
Dean's Office, Pediatrics, OBGYN?

*Dean's Office*
*Philip Pizzo*
_Dean for School of Medicine_
M-121-J
650-724-5688
Contact Information: Public | Private
*Mira Engel*
_Executive Assistant to the Dean
_ M-121-D
650-498-6959
Contact Information: Public | Private
*Jana Baldwin*
_Adminstrative Associate_
M-121-F
650-723-2361
Contact Information: Public | Private
*Kathryn Gillam*
_Senior Advisor to the Dean
_M-121-K
650-724-7233
Contact Information: Public | Private
*Kristin Goldthorpe*
_Project Coordinator
_ M-121-C
650-724-1661
Contact Information: Public | Private
*Neyll Vargas*
_Administrative Associate
_ M-121-P
650-736-8843
Contact Information: Public | Private
Departments:
Pediatrics
300 Pasteur Drive , Room H310
Stanford , CA 94305-5208
Ph: (650) 723-5104
Fax: (650)725-7419
Organization Chart http://pediatrics.stanford.edu/image...powerpoint.gif
*Office of the Chair*Kenneth Cox, M.D.
Interim Chairman
(650) 723-5104

OB/GYN
*Main Number: (650)723-5505
Main Fax: (650)723-7737*
Jonathan S. Berek, MD,
new Chair of the Department of Obstetrics & Gynecology

Assistant to the Chair
Carmen Torres


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Yep, it was the doctor I was thinking of and a nice little 'free' advertisement for his services is on the site (bold is my emphasis):

*Circumcision -- Gomco Technique*


> _In this video, Dr. Richard Greene demonstrates circumcision with the Gomco clamp. Dr. Greene is a pediatrician at the Palo Alto Medical Foundation in Palo Alto, California and has forty years of experience in medical practice. *Because of the excellent cosmetic results he obtains with this technique, other physicians often request his services for their own family members*._
> In addition to lidocaine, this infant is also given 2ml PO SweetEase (24% sucrose and water), a common practice in our nursery for newborns undergoing painful procedures.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

The next doctors are:

*Circumcision -- Plastibell Technique*


> _In this video, Dr. Ted Sectish demonstrates circumcision with the Plastibell. Dr. Sectish is a pediatrician and residency director at the Lucile Packard Children's Hospital in Palo Alto, California and has over twenty-five years of experience in medical practice. He is widely respected for his work with pediatric residents and has won numerous awards for teaching excellence._
> _In addition to lidocaine, this infant is also given 2ml PO SweetEase (24% sucrose and water), a common practice in our nursery for newborns undergoing painful procedures_
> 
> (NOTE: This one is not up on the site yet... Perhaps we can stop it


*Circumcision -- Mogen Technique*


> _Here, Dr. Brendan Duterte demonstrates circumcision with the Mogen clamp. Dr. Duterte is a pediatrician at Santa Clara Valley Medical Center in San Jose, California and has nearly thirty years of experience in medical practice._
> *This video is currently unavailable. We apologize for any inconvenience.*


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Couldn't find the other Dr's. (Dr. Greene or Duterte, but the Mogen technique with Duterte is not yet on the site)

Name: *Theodore C Sectish* Title: *Associate Professor (Teaching) of Pediatrics* Email: *[email protected]* Stanford Mail Code: *5731*


----------



## Daisyuk (May 15, 2005)

I notice that none of that bunch of dinosaurs qualified even remotely recently. I wonder how up to date any of them are on their practices or if they're still touting the same tired old myths that were debunked decades ago? (Which is why this site is so appallingly behind the times).

Sick, sick sick...to talk about "cosmetic results" like that UGH, these are children's sex organs we're talking about - it's like paedophilia the way they're talking, got to carve them into a shape to be attractive to adults. YUK.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

can we set up something like *this*:

http://www.declawhallofshame.com/

?


----------



## papercranegirl (Jun 27, 2006)

What about writing an editorial to the student newspaper as well?


----------

